# Coopers DIY lager kit - gravity is high



## welly2 (17/6/13)

Hey all,

My Coopers DIY kit went in the fermenter on Wednesday last week ( with an OG of 1.036. I tested it yesterday and the gravity measured at 1.026. I'm going to test it again tonight and see if it's shifted any but seems rather high to me. What might be causing this? I'm assuming after 4-5 days, fermenting must be coming to a halt.

Cheers


----------



## Josho (17/6/13)

how cold is your fermenter - i wouldnt worry - at least its moving in the right direction


----------



## cremmerson (17/6/13)

I usually leave my fermenter alone for about two weeks and then test whether gravity is stable over three days. 

Also, what is the final gravity supposed to be? If you haven't reached it, check temp (too cold may mean the yeast has stalled) and did you pitch all the yeast and mix everything together well?

It's fairly straight forward but good to get basics right.


----------



## welly2 (17/6/13)

Josho said:


> how cold is your fermenter - i wouldnt worry - at least its moving in the right direction


It's around the 21c mark at the moment. But yes, you're right it's dropping at least. I'll have another look tonight and see if there's any progress.


----------



## welly2 (17/6/13)

cremmerson said:


> I usually leave my fermenter alone for about two weeks and then test whether gravity is stable over three days.
> 
> Also, what is the final gravity supposed to be? If you haven't reached it, check temp (too cold may mean the yeast has stalled) and did you pitch all the yeast and mix everything together well?
> 
> It's fairly straight forward but good to get basics right.


Apparently FG should be somewhere around the 1.010 mark. Temperature has been constant at around 21c and the big foamy head looks to have subsided a fair bit. As for the yeast, I followed the Coopers instructions and just scattered the yeast on the top - I didn't mix it. Might I have wanted to mix it up a bit?


----------



## wbosher (17/6/13)

I will usually leave mine alone for _at least_ a week before I even start to think about checking gravity readings. Don't panic mate, give it a few more days. 

EDIT: just saw your latest post as I saved mine. No need to mix it, I never do, it will sink. Just sprinkle and walk away.


----------



## welly2 (17/6/13)

wbosher said:


> I will usually leave mine alone for _at least_ a week before I even start to think about checking gravity readings. Don't panic mate, give it a few more days.
> 
> EDIT: just saw your latest post as I saved mine. No need to mix it, I never do, it will sink. Just sprinkle and walk away.


Alright, that sounds good. I'll check it tonight (just for curiosity's sake) but leave it for a few more days before I think of doing anything with it. I just want it out of the fermenter so I can crack on with my BIAB!

Could always buy a second fermenter though....

And so it begins.


----------



## wbosher (17/6/13)

Every time you check it you're wasting beer, unless you're tasting it. If I were you, I'd just leave it alone. What's the point in rushing it out of the fermenter? It's only going to taste like shit if you do that.


----------



## welly2 (17/6/13)

wbosher said:


> Every time you check it you're wasting beer, unless you're tasting it. If I were you, I'd just leave it alone. What's the point in rushing it out of the fermenter? It's only going to taste like shit if you do that.


Ah yes, you're totally right. I'm just impatient! I'm ordering another fermenter.


----------



## wbosher (17/6/13)

welly2 said:


> Ah yes, you're totally right. I'm just impatient! I'm ordering another fermenter.


Patience...that has to be one of the hardest things for the new brewer. :lol: It will pay off though.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (17/6/13)

Also make sure your hydrometer is reading right. Bubbles in the beer will play havoc with your readings. You can de-gas the sample by pouring between glasses a few times before testing.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (21/6/13)

I've got the same problem. Brewing a Lion Dark Ale (OG 1.050) and have left it 10 days and has fermented down to 1.016 and seems to have stalled. So kinda wondering myself if its ok to bottle this weekend.


----------



## welly2 (21/6/13)

My Coopers has settled at 1.016 so I bottled it this afternoon. By my calculations, it's going to be a punchy 2.6%! That's fine. It's a first and my BIAB that I'll be working on shortly will be attacked with military precision.


----------

